# Fresh water Goby?



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

Does anyone here have any experience with the Fresh water Goby? 

My LFS had a lot of new fish they normally don't carry so I am trying to find out about them to see if any are a good fit for a 75 gallon community tank, 75 degrees. 

Thanks.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you know what species of goby it was. There are many species. Some prefer a brackish environment. Some get rather large. More info would be useful.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Pics!

I'm a freshwater goby lover.


----------



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

Ive had good luck with the bumble bee goby and what they call a blue neon goby or blue Stiphodon goby...bumble bee i was told preffered somewhat brackish water, however i have 2 in freshwater and going on about 6 months. Still active and colorful. I was told keeping them in slightly brackish water helps strengthen immune system and less prone to disease and can help aid in longer life. The blue neon goby ive never seen before, my lfs also has never had them in. The owner of 20 years doesnt recall ever seeing one. They blue neon goby is a biofilm eater. Based on research they need well oxygenated water. I bought one, rarley seen it so i bought 2 more days later. They all come out together and graze bih rocks and gravel. Occasionally youll see them on the glass moving like little lawn mowers. You wont be able to tell from my one pic, but they have a blue underjaw and line down the body that turns neon blue after adjusted to surroundings


----------



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

Rrny said:


> Ive had good luck with the bumble bee goby and what they call a blue neon goby or blue Stiphodon goby...bumble bee i was told preffered somewhat brackish water, however i have 2 in freshwater and going on about 6 months. Still active and colorful. I was told keeping them in slightly brackish water helps strengthen immune system and less prone to disease and can help aid in longer life. The blue neon goby ive never seen before, my lfs also has never had them in. The owner of 20 years doesnt recall ever seeing one. They blue neon goby is a biofilm eater. Based on research they need well oxygenated water. I bought one, rarley seen it so i bought 2 more days later. They all come out together and graze bih rocks and gravel. Occasionally youll see them on the glass moving like little lawn mowers. You wont be able to tell from my one pic, but they have a blue underjaw and line down the body that turns neon blue after adjusted to surroundings



My LFS just got in some Cobalt Blue Stiphodon Goby. From what I've read they come from faster flowing volcanic rivers commonly in pools above water falls which would be far from brackish but they need a lot of oxygen. I also read that they are biofilm and algae grazers.... Curious how good of a job they do on algae in your tanks Rrny? Would they make an effective algae eater? Have you noticed them eating any particular algae in your tank? 

I'm always curious about critters then serve form and function in my tanks!


----------



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

I was referring to the bumble bee goby for brackish water, sorry. Or at least thats what the old russian guy told me who owns the place. The blue neon goby does look like he is eating/grazing alot but I honestly can not tell. Most of the time they are on gravel and my lace rock. So I have no evidence. The few times ive seen the one on glass he was on the back glass and I suppose I seen a little trail he left behind. Im not sure how well they would do as your only full time cleaner. Ive been tempted to bring one into my 5 gallon so I could see it more often. Then I could visibly see what kind of work they do. They are in a 60 gallon with mostly community fish and 3 female betta. Also just to add, they are not skiddish and act fine or content near all other sorts of my fish. Even curious ones who get very close. The gobys just shuffle to a new spot. They come out at random times, but once they stop eating I cant find them. $8.99 a piece out here in NY


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

theDCpump said:


> Pics!
> 
> I'm a freshwater goby lover.


They were at the Petco and but I did not buy any because I did not know if they are good for my aquarium but I did snap some poor pictures with my cell phone. 

Looks like some kind of rock Pokemon.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

The first ones get big and aggressive, They are sometimes sold as "wolf fish". The second type look like baby Mogurnda gobies which also get about 8" and eat smaller tank mates.

I like peacock gudgeons quite a bit. They look like prettier little Mogurndas, but stay small and are peaceful

Edit: just saw the part about "knight goby", that's not a mogurnda. my bad. Knight Goby tops out around 3", but will eat smaller fish


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

zackariah said:


> Do you know what species of goby it was. There are many species. Some prefer a brackish environment. Some get rather large. More info would be useful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I know for sure one was called the knight Goby. 
There was another one that look like a rock Pokemon( please see picture below) 




















zackariah said:


> Do you know what species of goby it was. There are many species. Some prefer a brackish environment. Some get rather large. More info would be useful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I think they had: 

Mabel Goby
Knight Goby 


Which is better(if any)? 

I have a 75 gallon with a lot of Neon,black neon, Danios, ammo shrimp, Rasboras, Rummy nose tetra, etc.. Basic community tank. 

Thanks.


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a Knight Goby in my Rainbow tank. They're quite the character and are much more active when they have plenty of places to hide. Like KayakJim said, they'll eat pretty much everything that can fit in their mouth but I've found they're more opportunistic than actively predatory (they also enjoy grazing on algae). I wouldn't try to keep them with small fish like neons though. And if you have a lot of bottom dwelling fish they might get territorial over their "favorite spot." They'd do fine at the temp you stated.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> The first ones get big and aggressive, They are sometimes sold as "wolf fish". The second type look like baby Mogurnda gobies which also get about 8" and eat smaller tank mates.
> 
> I like peacock gudgeons quite a bit. They look like prettier little Mogurndas, but stay small and are peaceful
> 
> Edit: just saw the part about "knight goby", that's not a mogurnda. my bad. Knight Goby tops out around 3", but will eat smaller fish


Would any of these be considered a smaller fish?

Neon tetra, Rasboras, black neon, rummy nose tetra , ammo Shrimp? 

Thanks.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> Would any of these be considered a smaller fish?
> 
> Neon tetra, Rasboras, black neon, rummy nose tetra , ammo Shrimp?
> 
> Thanks.


The "Mabel Goby" is probably a typo of Marbled Goby, which is the wolf fish. They get 26" long and will eat fish the size of your hand. 
The Knight Goby, gets only 3", but fish under an inch may disappear


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

*Knight gobies* seem to stick near each other. They are pigs.
We have 2 in an 80gallon pleco tank.
They will eat mid tank, top and bottom residing food sitting or floating.
They are not picky, and do not get fussy like most bumblebee gobies.
The Knight gobies are $11.00 out here. 


The *bumblebee gobie*s do eat the snails and toss them around like a dog bone.
I was so curious to what they were eating that got them so big.
answer: They eat pest snails!
The local store has them for $2.99 and they are bright as a bee.


The *Silver gobies* are the best!
I have no source for them and I would like the opportunity to have some more.
They come out and play all day, ... all day.
Super fish.
Sad face. 
Every Youtuber I've asked, and store has no clue what they are or how to get them.
They seem to think I'm talking about the long Dragon goby.
NOOooooo, this is not even close.


Don't forget about google searching the *Desert goby* and *Stiphodons* too.
The males are so flashy.
A desert goby (Chlamydogobius eremius) is next on the list.
I think one of them has a Yellow/Gold cousin as well.

We have some small stiphodons in with the bumblebee gobies.


----------

